# Chris Christensen Ice On Ice vs. John Paul Detangler Spray



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm in need of a detangler spray and have been reading about the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice and the John Paul Pet Detangler Spray. Which one do you find works best on your babies? I have so many products for the furbabies in my bathroom that I'm hoping I can get it right this time. :huh:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Mar 25 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751574


> I'm in need of a detangler spray and have been reading about the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice and the John Paul Pet Detangler Spray. Which one do you find works best on your babies? I have so many products for the furbabies in my bathroom that I'm hoping I can get it right this time. :huh:[/B]


I think it all depends on your baby's coat. I used the CC Ice on Ice for yrs, but about a yr. ago I switched to the John Paul detangler spray. I bought both the instant detangler and the oatmeal conditioning spray. I love the instant detangler but I do NOT like the oatmeal spray.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with Sassy's mommy about how it all depends on your baby's coat. I've been using Ice on Ice on Gigi for many months and it works for me. Haven't used the John Paul Detangler Spray, actually, I haven't used anything else but Ice on Ice LOL


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i stopped using the ice on ice when i found out it has silicone in it  it was really drying to coat as well. I prefer more natural and quicker slicker was recommend by Tami and Stacey on here and i really like that - it is by natures specialties


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Funny that you should be asking about JP detangling spray. Several months ago I bought this stuff to try and never used it.....fast forward to yesterday.....and I can honestly say I LOVE IT!

As a hair stylist and a Maltese groomer I have never seen anything so well suited for the Maltese coat. I happen to have 4 malts all different coats and impressively works for all. I think the difference is the fact Malts have hair not fur and JP gets that. I also loved the whiting shampoo. It was very conditioning and lathers well with no harsh whiteners.

The detangling spray works better if you use it on damp hair and not wet. The tangles felt like they dropped out as the hair became drier. Even matt's fell out as the hair dried with regular combing and brushing. Tugging was not necessary.

so there you have it my take on JP. Hope this helps.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shiloh is just 10 months old her hair seems to tangle a lot lately ,i wish they sold either of these products in ireland ..


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good place to get the JPP Detangling Spray? My local Petco doesn't carry it.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm going to order JP Instant Detangler Spray and give it a try. Thanks for all your feedback. I was leaning towards CC Ice on Ice but I guess I can try that if this one doesn't work. I have 3 Malts with different coats so I'm hoping it will work just like Thefab5's experience. 

BTW, JP is on sales at Entirely Pets and if you enter *catdog5* in the coupon code, it gives you $5 discount on your order. So I'm paying $11.99 less $5 plus $4.95 shipping. The shipping is flat rate so I'll see if I need anything else (like we need anything else). :biggrin:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Mar 26 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751815


> I'm going to order JP Instant Detangler Spray and give it a try. Thanks for all your feedback. I was leaning towards CC Ice on Ice but I guess I can try that if this one doesn't work. I have 3 Malts with different coats so I'm hoping it will work just like Thefab5's experience.
> 
> BTW, JP is on sales at Entirely Pets and if you enter *catdog5* in the coupon code, it gives you $5 discount on your order. So I'm paying $11.99 less $5 plus $4.95 shipping. The shipping is flat rate so I'll see if I need anything else (like we need anything else). :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks for the tip. I ordered the Detangler Spray and it worked great on my 3. I also ordered Merrick's Cowabunga Roll, CET Hextra chews and joint treats. So far they love the first two!
Robin


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't like the way the JP sprays, maybe it's just my particular bottle but it's too thick to mist. 

I like the Quicker Slicker and I just used the _It's A 10_ spray on some badly matted coats and it worked really well. I think the coats matted because I used Ice on Ice on them (giving it another try) and it seemed to dry them out. I know it works for some people, but I think I'll put away my bottle of Ice on Ice again.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 10 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760278


> I don't like the way the JP sprays, maybe it's just my particular bottle but it's too thick to mist.
> 
> I like the Quicker Slicker and I just used the _It's A 10_ spray on some badly matted coats and it worked really well. I think the coats matted because I used Ice on Ice on them (giving it another try) and it seemed to dry them out. I know it works for some people, but I think I'll put away my bottle of Ice on Ice again.[/B]


Stacy you just got a bad spray nozzle. I've used it for over a year now and have had no problems with getting it to spray evenly from the bottle. See if you can get a new spray nozzle from where you purchased it from. If you can't, let me know & I'll send you one.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 10 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760278


> I don't like the way the JP sprays, maybe it's just my particular bottle but it's too thick to mist.
> 
> I like the Quicker Slicker and I just used the _It's A 10_ spray on some badly matted coats and it worked really well. I think the coats matted because I used Ice on Ice on them (giving it another try) and it seemed to dry them out. I know it works for some people, but I think I'll put away my bottle of Ice on Ice again.[/B]


I want to try the Quicker Slicker 









Right now I use Coat Handler








(love how that bottle mists and actuallly save the empty bottle.....it to use for other things where I need a fine mist)......










I also love Glossifier/Anti-Static ABSOLUTELY NATURAL

GLOSSIFIER 
Absolutely Natural Glossifier Anti Static moisturizes 150 per cent more than any typical or conventional compounds such as glycerin. Glossifier Anti Static seals the follicles thereby trapping the moisture and protecting the coat from oxidation. Due to its unique encapsulation abilities the coat is protected from breaking and split ends at the same time allowing the coat and skin to breathe. Glossifier Anti Static produces a brilliant and naturally health shine without build up. The ultimate product for final detailing. This natural product will settle the wildest hair without leaving an oily or waxy look. Long coated animals will flow with movement and shine. Short-coated animals will glisten. This is the first product of its kind to actually help protect the animals coat from damage occurring from normal oxidation and ultra-violet rays.

FEATURES: Seals and protects the coat Eases wet and dry comb slip Magnifies and defines color Excellent static control Strengthens the hair shaft Helps protect against UV Reduces damage to the coat caused by mechanical stress.

All the gals seemed to love the Ice on Ice in their posts here at S.M. for awhile....and I thought I liked it too...at first.... but I started feeling like I was getting a build up on the coat so never ordered it again.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am going to order Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker soon (along with their shampoo & conditioner) and I can let you know how it works when I do receive it...although I probably won't be ordering for a few more weeks. 

I tried to find the JPP INSTANT detangler spray, but my Petco only carries the Oatmeal detangling spray, which I don't want.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 10 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760278


> I don't like the way the JP sprays, maybe it's just my particular bottle but it's too thick to mist.
> 
> I like the Quicker Slicker and I just used the _It's A 10_ spray on some badly matted coats and it worked really well. I think the coats matted because I used Ice on Ice on them (giving it another try) and it seemed to dry them out. I know it works for some people, but I think I'll put away my bottle of Ice on Ice again.[/B]


I noticed that same thing about the way the JP sprays. It does more of a stream than a mist. I have noticed that if I shake the bottle up really well it sprays a little better. I don't think that my nozzle is broken, but it does just more of a stream than a mist. The JP is nice, but I can't use it everyday on my two as I noticed builds up and a lil heavy on their coats. I'm not crazy about Ice on Ice either.

Quicker Slicker is next on list to order to try.


----------

